# Topping cat litter



## hixy (26 Dec 2015)

Hello Merry Christmas. I have tesco cat litter in my tank and it's a very good medium but very light .what can I cap it off with.In the past I have used sand but sand always goes anaerobic in areas .


Mick


----------



## rebel (27 Dec 2015)

If you can get hold of any gravel that's 2mm or so, that would be ideal to cap off. 2cm should be mor e than enough.


----------



## Lord_Lucan (26 Feb 2016)

rebel said:


> If you can get hold of any gravel that's 2mm or so, that would be ideal to cap off. 2cm should be mor e than enough.



I am setting up a new tank for my Daughter and I was also going to use cat litter. Does cat litter always need topping off and if so is there anything better than gravel?

Finally, how many cm of cat litter should I use?

Thanks


----------



## dw1305 (26 Feb 2016)

Hi all,





Lord_Lucan said:


> I am setting up a new tank for my Daughter and I was also going to use cat litter. Does cat litter always need topping off and if so is there anything better than gravel?


You can use it without capping. I think the cat litter will always tend to end up on top over time, because it is large, light grains. 

cheers Darrel


----------

